# Pattern for tiny nappy/diaper for very prem babies and dolls



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

just got my first pattern done and tested. Its for 3 sizes of tiny nappies/diapers.
I used DK yarn and 4mm needles.
Cast on 8 (10, 12) sts.
K 2 rows.
Dec 1 st at each end of next and following 4th row once (2, 3) times. (4sts).
K 3 rows.
Inc 1 st at each end of every row to 24 (30, 36) sts.
K2 rows
Cast/bind off.
These are so quick to knit up.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for this, If I had had the time I would have so much liked to have had a set for my Elijah. I say it again, you're an Angel


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

They made me laugh. They are so cute. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations Chrissy! Thanks for sharing your new pattern with us.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you very much and congratulations ..Adorable.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this. I make both preemie bereavement items and doll clothes. Many thanks!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope there is a liner to this or is it strickly for use on a doll?


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice. And easy too. Thanks so much for the pattern. I can tell you right now this is going to be used a lot.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

adorable. thank you so much.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Hi Chrissy, I'm thinking these are really tiny and too tiny for Cabbage Patch but I can adapt the pattern to fit a CP doll. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you.....you are generous to share...and you are helping me get doll wardrobes together....
julie


----------



## Onecricket (Dec 11, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Are these diaper covers for preemies and there's another diaper underneath? Doesn't look like they could absorb much tinkle without it leaking to the outside! Are they washed or tossed? Is cotton best for this use?


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would use wool yarn if your going to us it for a real diaper cover. And you need to treat it with lanilon. 
Mindysue08


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I hope there is a liner to this or is it strickly for use on a doll?


My local hospital always places a tiny disposable diaper on a preemie that has passed away, so this would be used as a diaper cover. Some of the volunteers make crochet dresses that are quite short, so this would be a great thing to have available. I thought about knitting up samples, tracing around them for a cloth liner pattern, probably to be made from 1 layer of flannel. It probably wouldn't need to be attached to the knit piece unless it were being used for a living baby. I also thought of replacing the safety pin closure in front with velcro.

I would probably do the same if I were using this for a doll.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Onecricket said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Are these diaper covers for preemies and there's another diaper underneath? Doesn't look like they could absorb much tinkle without it leaking to the outside! Are they washed or tossed? Is cotton best for this use?


For a living baby, I would use this as a diaper cover. The hospitals in my area supply disposable tiny preemie diapers, smaller than what can be found in the stores. It probably would not be good to use this without a diaper underneath, all sorts of hygiene questions come to mind. Cotton or acrylic yarns would be preferred here, less trouble with allergies or other skin irritations, and easy to wash/dry.

I am truly amazed by all the baby clothing patterns I see (knit and crochet) that call for wool yarn. Is it only here in the U.S. that babies find wool irritating or the cause of allergic rashes? I would never give a wool yarn item to a busy mom and expect her to carefully hand wash and lay flat to dry the item every time it was worn. If it were me, I just wouldn't use it.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

perfect timing! I spent last evening searching for just such a pattern with no luck. You are a lifesaver! Thank you


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I would use the small one for new baby greeting cards.
I make tiny booties for my cards so these would be great to go with them.
Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, Bereavement items are always hard to knit but, never the less needed. I think the diaper cover is a great idea and will be welcomed by all. Nice work......


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

Wool is beautiful but our hospitals here in the states ask that wool not be used due to skin irritation. Also, the items need to be washed often and we know what happens to wool when it is washed in hot water. These little diaper covers are so cute. Great job


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> perfect timing! I spent last evening searching for just such a pattern with no luck. You are a lifesaver! Thank you


Hi, I am glad to be of help. I will be trying to adapt dolls clothes patterns for these tiny babes.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern, look forward to seeing your future clothing patterns. I make reborns and this will be very handy for the premmie sized ones. I also sell knitted/crochet baby photo props alot of photographers and parents love the diaper covers for photo shots


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this. I make both preemie bereavement items and doll clothes. Many thanks!


Nice to hear there are more of us than I had thought. Its a great and satisfying activity.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Tove said:


> JoyceinNC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for sharing this. I make both preemie bereavement items and doll clothes. Many thanks!
> ...


There was quite a lengthy topic about this about 1-2 weeks back, went on for over 30 pages.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Tove said:
> 
> 
> > JoyceinNC said:
> ...


Indeed, it was an interesting line, I've been making preemie and bereavement garments for over 20 years. It was wonderful to see how much interest there was in the topic.

I have to agree with the person who said the hospitals will not use wool on tiny ones but in my experience, many parents would still love to have something that actually fits their baby so down the road they can say "you were this tiny"

Thank you for making this pattern, I have copied it and placed it in my preemie knit file. It will be used.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for figuring this out. It was on my To Do list that I haven't gotten to yet. I just am finishing moving. Patrina, I love the outfit in your icon pic. Did you do this one? Can you tell me, if you did it up, where to find the pattern? Thank you, dianne


----------

